# هل سأجد من يساعدني *&الغسالة الأوتماتيكيه &*



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتوا اريد شرح للهذا المخطط ((الدايجرام ))للغساله الاتوماتيكيه

هذا هو المخططط اريد شرح لطريقة عملها

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

الشرح باللغه الانجليزيه اذا ما في كلافه او بالعربيه


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

ما الذي لا تفهميه فيها؟
وفي أي سياق تريدين الشرح؟ هل تعملين في الصيانة؟ أم أنك تدرسين وهذا تمرين مطلوب؟ وما هو تخصصك؟


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

اريد شرح لكيفية عمل الغسالة الاتوماتيكيه طبق هذا الدايجرام الموجود لديكم 

انا طالبه فالهندسه الكهربائيه وادرس هذه الماده التي تخص الميكترونكس


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

ولكن ما الذي لا تفهمينه؟
أنا أرى المخطط واضحا، فما الذي فهمته منه وما الذي لم تفهميه؟


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

انا لا اعرف كيف اكتب ومن اين ابدا بكتابة"" الستبس""


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

حسنا، تقولين لا تعرفين كيف تكتبين ولا من أين تبدئين الخطوات
فما هو المطلوب أساسا؟ فقد فهمت من كلامك أن المطلوب هو أن "تكتبي" وأن تضعي "خطوات"
فهلا وضحت ما المطلوب تحديدا؟؟


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

Write the control steps of such machine operation by assuming a proper sequence of the cloth washing task.

Briefly explain how each actuator in such machine is controlled--

كتابة خطوات عملية السيطرة على هذه الآلة التي تحمل تسلسل مناسب للمهمة غسل القماش.
اشرح باختصار كيف يتم التحكم في المحرك لكل هذه الآلة


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t262547.html


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي ^^


----------



## مريم المقبالي (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع مساعده بس عندي سؤال
briefly explain how each actuator in such machine is controlled
لو سمحت ممكن تشرحلي اشياء ما فاهمتنها فالمادة الميكترونكس


----------



## مريم المقبالي (13 مايو 2011)

After putting laundry in the washing machine mobile suit, and the closure of the door of a good washing machine, put the appropriate amount of powder inside the drawer distribution
I hate the powder and then adjusts the timer for the selection of the appropriate program. The pressure is on / off switch to start the washing process.
The operation is started only after the power supply up to the key door locks, who is closing the door and not be allowed to be
Open during the washing process. And therefore the process is started up operation, where power supply to the two parties are allowed to enter the water valve
The passage of water inside the washing machine tray Mara descend to the distribution of the powder, mixed with soap water inside the washing machine until it reaches the water level
Within an appropriate and determines that level is the key to the water level, who is separated Alttiaralkahrby valve will prevent water entering the passage
Water, and at the same time up to Alttiaralkahrby timer that sends electric current to each device inside the machine to the
Its operation at the right time and the time is not the correct overlap in the operating system of each device.
For example, the timer plug the power supply to the engine main Fedormahrk slow speed in a particular direction for a period of about 30
Seconds, separated by the timer power supply stand in simple time, and then re-connect the timer, but the way Alttiaralkahrby
Inverse of the files on the same engine speed Fedormahrk in the opposite direction then stand and so on for a period specified by timer,
And spin in both directions fluctuate clothing and friction occurs between them is adding to the ease of cleaning.
It can also plug the timer power supply to the heater during the term of flipping the heater thereby acting to raise the water temperature
According to the required degree of Qrsokttiar Ahararpoevsal Boistpaltermustadt degree, and this property can be canceled by pressing
Alymfattah laundry on cold.
And after that, and also by the timer reaches Alttiaralkahrby to drive pumps, pushing water from the expulsion Balgsalp abroad
Exchange through a hose and then up again to Alttiaralkahrby valve to enter the water to enter the water is clean and the engine is going in the other period
Slow and fast two-way repeated this process more than three times and serve as a rinse of clothes from the remains of foam
Soap can be identified by this process by pressing a key half Thamill reduce consumption of water in the rinse cycle.
In the final stage of the process of washing water enters the valve to enter the water is washing rinse again and drain water
By pump package, and then plug the timer Alttiaralkahrby to high-speed main engine of the machine process
Centrifuge, and dispersed during the rotation of water absorbed by the remaining clothes to the washing machine pump until it stops after a certain period, and
Washing machine door is opened only after two minutes from the time of the washing machine stops so that the key to the door and back to normal before the
Washing.
هذا إلي اعرفه​


----------



## سديرالكندي (15 مايو 2011)

راسمة الإبتسامة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتوا اريد شرح للهذا المخطط ((الدايجرام ))للغساله الاتوماتيكيه
> 
> ...



Ask Prof Ghassan Al-kindi
:10::8:


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يااخى يوجد كتاب للمهندس وجيه جرجس يشرح بالتفصيل الغسالة الاتوماتك


----------

